# Suitable employment in Dubai



## eddie1974 (Feb 18, 2008)

I am looking to relocate to Dubai and am looking for employment. 

I am dynamic, energetic and gregarious personal training consultant, I have competed at the 2000 Olympic Games in Sydney and won a gold medal in the 4x100m at the 2002 Commonwealth Games in Manchester. I am now a member of the Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympic Bobsleigh Squad. 

For the past 15 years I have been committed to the athletic and personal development of a diverse range of people, from children to elite athletes and professional sportspeople. I have also combined this work as a Personal Trainer with my qualification as a Sports Injury Therapist. My experience with teams has been gained from working with two top professional rugby league clubs and I have coached an athlete to the 2000 and 2004 Olympic Games.

I have just finished a contract job working with children of all ages in primary and high schools in the UK teaching the national curriculum in P.E.

I am looking to re-locate with my partner and little girl who is 8 and so therefore am looking for an employment package that will suit.

I will be interested in any of the above areas and will also consider others.

thanks


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

i think you would make more back home as a personal trainer, as you would have to have a huge client base to compensate for the salaries a gym or hotel would pay you. schools would be a good option for you, and then you could do coaching privately for rugby, etc. but if you are on the olympic team shouldnt you remain somewhere where you can do training?? not a lot of bob sled tracks here in dubai.


----------



## eddie1974 (Feb 18, 2008)

hi i am only committed to the bobsleigh for a period of time which i would have to negotiate with an employer. Do you know anyway of getting any links with soccer clubs, rugby clubs etc even if i knew the leagues i could look up the teams and do they pay coaching staff decent wages


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

will have to wait til the hubby comes home, he works in recreation in the hotel industry. they do hire soccer coaches for the easter and christmas holidays, so he will have some contacts. have you ever done sales? there is a few fitness equipment companies based here.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

eddie did you see my replies in the other thread, Repton School are looking for a head of PE.


----------

